
Email and meetings aren’t work - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/back-to-fundamentals
======
paulhauggis
This just isn't true. I've gone through plenty of meetings where I've talked
to my boss or manager to try and find out the specs of my current project.
This is work.

